#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Беларусь >  > > >  >  >  Ищю девушку - Бонпо в Беларуссии

## Dorje Dugarov

Где то в 1998 -1999 году получал письмо из Белоруссии из центра Бон. Приглашали на ритрит Нима Дагпа Ринпоче.
Писала девушка, не помню как её звали - кажеться Таня, могу ошибаться.
Функционирует ли их центр?
Приезжают ли учителя в Белоруссию?
Да и где сама та девушка?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Девушки-бонпо из Беларуси! Тр-репещите! О вас вспомнил воинственный потомок Чингиз-хана! Он идёт искать!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я иду искать, кто не спрятался - я не виноват  :Smilie: 

А так то просто хотел возобновить контакты с центром Бонпо в Белоруссии. Произвели хорошее впечатление. Да и волнуюсь я, как они там при диктатуре батьки Лукашенко поживают.

----------


## GROM

Так а что больше интересует,девушка из Беларуси или бон-по?  :Wink:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Так и не отозвалас до си их пор.

----------


## GROM

девушка эта уже  несколько лет как не бон-по
и к центру отношения тоже не имеет

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

///девушка эта уже несколько лет как не бон-по
и к центру отношения тоже не имеет///

О, раскажите как это всё произошло, и что с ней случилось??? И откуда эта информация? Вы с ней знакомы???

----------


## GROM

отвечу в ПС

----------


## Паво Дордже

> Где то в 1998 -1999 году получал письмо из Белоруссии из центра Бон. Приглашали на ритрит Нима Дагпа Ринпоче.
> Функционирует ли их центр?
> Приезжают ли учителя в Белоруссию?


Таши делег, Дордже!
Минский Центр Шен Чен Линг функционирует, как коллектив учеников Ньима Дагпа Ринпоче, в чём Вы можете убедиться, позвонив неформальному нашему разруливателю - Еше Лодосу ака Сергей.  :Smilie:  8-0296-13-28-82 (моб.). Либо пишите Ваши вопросы сюда, а я Вам отвечу в личку, где, как и о чём бонпо молятся.  :Smilie: 

В личку, потому что: "Батька наш, иже еси на небеси, и святится имя его, и продлится царствие его на зямли ако на небесех ещё не знамо сколько..." Справедливости ради, стоит отметить, что нынче к буддистам отношение лояльней, нежели года два назад, палками не бьют - просто легализоваться проблематично. Кроме Русской Православной Церкви, очень большая проблема в том, что "белорус и китаец - братья навек". С Китаем Беларусь дружит крепче чем Россия, а Россия - это белорусско-китайская граница.  :Smilie:  Буддизм при Александре Григорьевиче будет жить, пока живы христиане-протестанты, ибо те - вообще, американские засланцы.  :Smilie:  Как говорил детям один умирающий советский армянин: "Дети мои, берегите евреев! Когда их всех побьют, придёт наша очередь."

Ринпоче, по некоторым причинам, тоже думал, что нас тут терзают как в Китае, и, не желая подвергать своих "детей" преследованиям со стороны властей, 6 лет не приезжал в Беларусь. И вот - ура! На прошлой неделе Еше Лодос общался с Ринпоче в Польше на ретрите и он с радостью согласился приехать в Беларусь, втиснув 5 дней в свой график. Так что теперь мы шуршим, как веники, готовясь к приезду и радостно предвкушая долгожданную встречу с любимым учителем.  :Smilie: 

Ретрит состоится со 2 по 6 июня 2005-го в Минске. Более подробно, я уже писал на этом форуме - *http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....7161#post77161* Вот только пока *нужен переводчик с английского, за плату*. Может кто может?

Если есть вопросы, пишите сюда или в личку.

----------

